# Puddlers taste better than diverers huh?????????



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

This should put an end to the puddle ducks taste better than diving ducks debate.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dont care what you say would rather eat a gadwalds, weigon, and mallards anyday of the week.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Dont care what you say would rather eat a gadwalds, weigon, and mallards anyday of the week.


Easy there turbo, just having a little fun. Actually I was blown away. I've never seen that or even heard of that. I had to take pics to verify and prove what I saw.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

During the periods of low water, it is not uncommon to see ducks of all kinds picking off minnows that have died or are dying from lack of O2 in the larger sloughs. The first time I saw it I was surprised as well, but I guess protein is protein. Doesn't stop me from shooting any of 'em though.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bug Guy said:


> During the periods of low water, it is not uncommon to see ducks of all kinds picking off minnows that have died or are dying from lack of O2 in the larger sloughs. The first time I saw it I was surprised as well, but I guess protein is protein. Doesn't stop me from shooting any of 'em though.


The really odd part was, these were apparently healthy fish. The Mallards were actually diving and coming up with Shad. We were in 40' - 70' of water.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Mallards dive remarkably well. Many a time have I looked like an idiot wading after an "invisible" bird that was outflying me underwater. :-? I'm sure you know how that goes. Great photos!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i will eat diver over puddle duck anyday of the week. redheads and bluebill being my 2 favorites. the only bad tasting diver is canvasback


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are cool picks. Was just saying that is what I preferr. Not saying if a diver flies by I wont shoot it and eat it. Those are cool pictures. And I personally have never seen them eat fish before.


----------



## smashdn (Jul 13, 2009)

Check the crop of every bird you clean. You might learn something. I have seen shad, minnows, snails, and what appeared to be filamentous algae in them. Not to mention a plethora of seeds, soybeans and corn.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Puddlers any day of the week! Corn fed, or shad fed? I would go with corn.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

carp_killer said:


> i will eat diver over puddle duck anyday of the week. redheads and bluebill being my 2 favorites. the only bad tasting diver is canvasback


Cans are terrific ducks to eat! During the days of market hunting on the Chesapeake Bay they were the most highly sought after. Restaurants in New York were selling canvasback meals for up to $100.00 by todays economic standards. Just one of the reasons they are considered the king of the ducks.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

carp_killer said:


> i will eat diver over puddle duck anyday of the week. redheads and bluebill being my 2 favorites. the only bad tasting diver is canvasback


don't know what your smokin. Canvasbacks wouldn't be in the peril they are in if they tasted bad. Probably one of the best tasting waterfowl out there and i'm a puddle/field hunter.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Pictures look doctored up to me


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

there not. his camera is a piece of crap. i was there that day. weirdest thing i'd seen before.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I raise Wood Ducks and there really isn't much they wouldn't eat. Anything live, we throw in the pen is like throwing it into a den of Lions...Frog's, Fish, bug's, you name it!


----------



## swens12 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rick Acker said:


> I raise Wood Ducks and there really isn't much they wouldn't eat. Anything live, we throw in the pen is like throwing it into a den of Lions...Frog's, Fish, bug's, you name it!


My mallards do the same thing.


----------

